# grades through e-mail



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Have you ever e-mailed a professor and asked for your grade on a paper or a test because you were not able to be there in person to find out what it was? I was told by a prof last summer that this is illegal, but my religion prof sent everyone's participation grade through e-mail. This is not a final grade, so I do not see what the big deal is.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

uh, er, Strange.... Illegal? :um


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've done it plenty of times. My professors encouraged us to email them if we want to know the grades we made on our final exams, because they do not send us the grades. Just the overall averages for the semester.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

OK, that's insteresting. Well, I think I am sending an e-mail then because I want to know.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

ianthe said:


> My professors all encourage email communication, for questions, grades, whatever. I've never done it though. Illegal? That's hilarious, he/she was probably just too lazy to deal with it.


I have heard from more than one of my professors that it is against the law to send out grades through e-mail. I started to wonder after my religion professor got away with doing it and I was just curious if others here had a problem with asking for grades through e-mail. Possibly it is just in Illinois and maybe it is just for final grades. 
The one professor that I mentioned was not being lazy. In fact, he graded my test while I waited because he knew that I wanted my grade right away.


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

Our school uses "Infinate Campus"... the website is pretty much a direct feed straight from the schools grade program, so I always know my grade.


----------



## Chris435435 (Nov 6, 2005)

The professors at my school aren't allowed to post grades on their website (makes sense) and they aren't allowed to send them through email either. I think this is so that they can protect the private information of the students. I'm just speculating though.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

i'm not sure if it's illegal, but my school doesn't allow it. lots of instructors do it anyway. they probably don't realize.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I've never even thought about emailing for my grade. I usually like to get it over at one time, so I just wait until they're posted on the system and then I psych myself up and look. :lol


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I wouldn't think it was illegal, but it is possible that it is against school policy. I can understand that, grades are supposed to be pretty private and you never really know who is sending/recieving emails.

That said, I was able to con a TA into giving me my grade over email once :lol


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

At some schools it's against their policy to give grades via email. This is the case with mine; giving grades over the phone is also against my school's policy.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, they could get in ttrouble if they sent someone else grade out to somebody. I can see why he wouldn't want to do it. I've done it before and teachers have never had a problem, but they always ask for our e-mails at the beginning of the semester.


----------

